# Hello Kitty designs, copyright issue on rhinestone transfers? Is it ok to ask for permission from C holder for donation/non profit use?



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys. 

Would the making of rhinestone stencils of copyright designs for non profits and schools be subject to legal issues?

Details below

Our company is supporting a recreation program for low income young adults together with the City of Los Angeles.

We have donated rhinestones in the beginning so kids can make the designs they love. I believe the most populars are the LAKERS, DODGERS and HELLO KITTY.

We now support and sell stencils and we have offered to donate stencils of their choice. 

They have chosen Hello Kitty stencils. 

Would our company or the City of Los Angeles get in trouble for making stencils on designs that have copyright protection? Is the law different for government and educational institutions? 
Transfers made of the stencils are going to be used for personal use of the young adults.

Thanks for reading, you guys are the best!

Mark


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

This would absolutely be a violation of copyright laws. You cannot make designs that are copyrighted without the written permission of the copyright holder.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark, What you are doing is great,, but I too think that you have a issue here, 

How about this, 
what is the school logo,, what about doing the school mascott for them,, 

like if they are the bestin bees,,,, 
make them bee templates,, 

What a great idea once again..


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry I came across as so harsh. Copyright infringement is a sore point with me. 

Sandy had some good suggestions. I should have been more helpful.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

irish said:


> Sorry I came across as so harsh. Copyright infringement is a sore point with me.
> 
> Sandy had some good suggestions. I should have been more helpful.


That was nice of you to apologize, but I for one didn't take it as harsh. Just informed. Mark asked a question and you answered it.
It slays me to see people really bashing each other here on this forum so it's refreshing to see someone take a step back and objectively look at how their post may have come across.

Sandy Jo did have some great suggestions, though!


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

irish said:


> This would absolutely be a violation of copyright laws. You cannot make designs that are copyrighted without the written permission of the copyright holder.


True True, law is the law. I have been having my designs knocked off as well and not a good experience. 
There is definitely no way around it. Thank you for the reminder.

I'll propose Sandy's idea on school logo stencil for the kids. 

On the other hand, I wonder if this young adults living in areas where drug, abuse and violence are an everyday issue will really be respectful to the laws.  The kids really spend their time hand making their designs by hands.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It slays me to see people really bashing each other here on this forum


If you see that, you should report it, because it shouldn't be happening here  

Most of the threads I read have very helpful members sharing great information.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rodney said:


> If you see that, you should report it, because it shouldn't be happening here
> 
> Most of the threads I read have very helpful members sharing great information.


 
I agree. IMO the members here are more courteous and helpful to others than any other forum I have ever seen.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Guys, 

We have contacted one of the Hello Kitty licenses in Los Angeles and they have authorized as to do a small run of the Kitty Transfers. (I have located 3 licensees around our company)

Limited to non profit, I have to provide them report of how many we have donated and to whom. We both get donation benefits.

Asking permission to the copyright lawful users was something we have not think before. They were super cool about the usage for non profit and non commercial use of the design.

Thank You, This morning is moving super fast!

Mark


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Rodney said:


> If you see that, you should report it, because it shouldn't be happening here
> 
> Most of the threads I read have very helpful members sharing great information.


You're right, Rodney. I wasn't saying it's the norm but when it happens, the people who are being mean don't usually take a step back and realize how they're coming across. I was just saying that it's nice to see someone do that.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

novarhinestone said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have contacted one of the Hello Kitty licenses in Los Angeles and they have authorized as to do a small run of the Kitty Transfers. (I have located 3 licensees around our company)
> 
> ...



Mark, that's really great!!! I'm so glad you get to give those kids what they want! I'm sure they'll be thrilled!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

irish said:


> Sorry I came across as so harsh. Copyright infringement is a sore point with me.
> 
> Sandy had some good suggestions. I should have been more helpful.


Irish,, 
You are always very helpful.
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

novarhinestone said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have contacted one of the Hello Kitty licenses in Los Angeles and they have authorized as to do a small run of the Kitty Transfers. (I have located 3 licensees around our company)
> 
> ...



Mark,, 

that is super cool,,,, and if you do something like this in the future and need help with design,, i would gladly donate, my time to you and your cause,,

You are doing a great thing here with the kids,,, I Respect you so much for this.

and going to the hello kitty poeple is totally awesome,, 

MMM


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Sandy

As a matter of fact, I am setting up our factory as a field trip friendly facility. 
We are expecting to have all security features installed by end of March for young adults to come over experience a day in the mainstream fashion industry. 

We will teach screen printing and rhinestone design manufacturing from scratch. 
We are expected to teach them the old fashioned stencil making system, no computer or machinery involved. 

4 hour activity program, 24 students per group, and everybody takes home 2 t-shirts screen printed and rhinestoned by themselves.

I will definitely ask for help 

I have come to realize there is nothing more rewarding than helping others and reach happiness in life all together. 

The forum is another way to share... it is so great. Thank you Tshirt Forum. 

By the way, I think i spend more times talking to the forum than the rest of the people in the office. 

Would this be the T-shirt Forum addiction? Anyone have heard of it?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark,

You are paying it forward,, teaching those kids, at this time in their life,, 

Outstanding I teach here on all the forums but you reaching out to the kids, is so great.

I wish i lived closer and I would be there helping you teach them,, and hearing the giggles and laughs, and excitement involved with them creating their own pieces of art.

Great job my Friend,, Great job.

MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome Mark. Our young people truly need more like you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

novarhinestone said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have contacted one of the Hello Kitty licenses in Los Angeles and they have authorized as to do a small run of the Kitty Transfers. (I have located 3 licensees around our company)
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

Asking the copyright holder for permission was exactly the right move!! You asked, it was granted! Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  

Sometimes a copyright holder WILL authorize use of their material depending on the request, as you see and prove here. 

I once contacted google about using their font and styling for a church shirt, they said no, but they "might" have said yes, so I asked.  I got turned down, you did not! 

It pays to ask! Thank you for proving that it is worth trying. I definitely believe it is, and it paid off for you. 

I have updated the title of your thread, if you do not mind, to highlight your success as a question in the thread bc I think what you did is right on two levels, it is in line with the law, and two, you took a chance to ask for a yes, and got one. 

Not every copyright holder says no. I am very happy for you and the kids you are working with. It makes me like HK a little more, which is good business for them. I think they are grand for saying yes.  

If you can think of a better way to phrase the title of this thread to better reflect the idea of "asking" a copyright holder for permission for others who may be looking for this info, or see your thread and realize, it "is" a possibility, please let me know, otherwise we'll let it go as it is now?  

I added more tags to reflect your great information on asking the c holder. Again, a request I am glad you made and were granted. It could help others get further and stay on the correct side of the law, and ethics.


----------

